# Question about the spindle felts.



## corey607 (Dec 20, 2012)

I decided the other day to give my lathe a thorough cleaning. During the reassembly I found my spindle felts were falling apart. Was wondering if I should buy new ones or replace the felt with regular door felt. Has anyone done this before?


probably should mention I have a 1960's 9a.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2012)

corey607 said:


> I decided the other day to give my lathe a thorough cleaning. During the reassembly I found my spindle felts were falling apart. Was wondering if I should buy new ones or replace the felt with regular door felt. Has anyone done this before?
> 
> 
> probably should mention I have a 1960's 9a.



Replace them! They are important for proper oiling of the spindle and are made up of 2 different types of felt. not sure on the 9 but on the 10 they are also wound with a spring to keep in contact with the spindle and in the oil reservoir. They can be purchased on ebay and elswhere.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 21, 2012)

I know this is not for the purest.  What i did, and this is before the age of computors and ebay
and all of that.  Then I couldnt just go to a phone book for this.  What I did was to take out
the gizt oilers replace with brass street elbows and a nipple.  The height of the nipple rose to
a little above the bottom of said spindle.  I turned two end caps round and knurled them. (caps)
Nother words it runs in oil.  Again call it stand pipes filled with oil.  Since then I got rid of all
gitz's made these even the lead screw support.   No clue when but before PC's.atleast sometime
in the 80s.  Right now today it runs cool gets oil #30 non deter.  Forgot to say on the two
pin holes they all got, I simply pegged them with a toothpick like dowel, so the oil dont run out.
Now that this subject came up I would really like my "standpipes" clear plastic.  Site glass.
and I know my machine is tight, probably uses a couple drops an hour.   Where in the world
can I find clear plastic strong enough to thread >  1/8 NF fine  ?   Or epoxy- no pressure just to
hold oil.   
                                    samuel    can you see it in the pic

whops wrong photo  this was the proto. this was the first and i added higher nipples


----------

